# Writer needs your help!



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, Amber. Welcome! I'm a writer, too. I've written for just about every NY-based publisher there is, and currently write for horse magazines, too. It seems like lately I feel like an old dog of the publishing biz. What a crazy industry. You can find me on the web at Pamela Britton Home. 

I frequently write horsey books, though they're disguised as romance novels for adults.  What do you need to know?

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curious Newbie (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pamela. I sent you an email.

Amber


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Got it!! Will reply in just a second.  

Pam


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

If you need any further assistance, I'd be happy to help - I'm certainly not as experienced writing-wise as Pam, but I have written for a state newspaper for several years, and am working on a novel.  I event, and have done hunter stuff, straight dressage, and jumper shows, so I can help you with the ins-and-outs of said disciplines. Feel free to PM me!


----------

